# All the gear and no idea... dressage...slightly flippant thread!



## {97702} (10 September 2015)

Forgive my rather tongue in cheek thread, but I am about to sell my motorbike to fund my equine obsession, so I will hopefully be in a position to buy new boots, jacket, shirt, hat and dressage saddle (saddle budget around £600-£700 so not huge)

Traditionally I have been a 'wanna be eventer' (I wish!) so I have worn tweed, but now I have a fancy to be a 'wanna be dressage person' so I'm thinking of going for navy jacket, new hat (currently got a Charles Owen Pro Skull II), new breeches, new boots (my 10 year old Regents leak and the soles have rotted!) and a new saddle...

What do proper dressage riders wear nowadays?  I don't fancy bling, I am even reluctant to go for black tack, but just thought it would be fun to hear people's thoughts


----------



## NZJenny (10 September 2015)

I'm a self confessed tack snob, so I like very nice, but not flashy.  Black tack, white saddle blanket, bridle with a shaped brow band and a chain decoration, black jacket (with "antique pearl" buttons), white breeches and stock, velvet helmet (don't like the plastic look for dressage).

And I can say without a hint of a lie, that I ride so much better in $300 breeches.


----------



## georgiegirl (10 September 2015)

I love my tweed but I have to say my navy pikeur skarlett jacket (Im a short arse so it makes my legs look longer!) teamed with ivory (god forbid!) schumacher breeches has won me over for dressage - interestingly my marks seem to have gone up slightly, not for one second Im suggesting dressage is fickle but I guess its all to do with creating an 'impression'

At the moment til the new hat ranges are out I am stuck to using a hs1. I went to have a fitting done for the new gatehouse chelsea hat which is not so old fashioned as a velvet one but being suede is not so shiny as the others but sadly it did not and in the words of the gatehouse fitter 'will never fit' my 'strong forehead' - tactful wording there!

Hes advised me to hang on and wait for the new gatehouse conquests to come out as they will suit my headshape much better seeing as I dont have samshield money!

Proper dressage peeps go for Konigs boots (Im gutted my mums Konigs she had made to measure when we lived in germany dont fit) but Im happiest in Sarm Hippiques - I find a lot of the proper dressage boots feel a bit too stiff and rigid for me to get my leg on properly!

Im not properly converted to the dark side just yet but I am getting there!


----------



## {97702} (10 September 2015)

These are brilliant replies so far, thanks guys   I am a short arse too (and, unsuitably for dressage, very dumpy in stature  )  so I like the jacket suggestions very much 

But one question which has not yet been resolved - navy blue or black?


----------



## VRIN (10 September 2015)

black!


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (10 September 2015)

VRIN said:



			black!
		
Click to expand...

Navy!


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 September 2015)

Here is my flippant answer..............

Let the horse do the talking.  Clothes and bling mean nothing, but a well schooled horse produced to win his class is very satisfying.


----------



## georgiegirl (10 September 2015)

navy every time for ladies I think!


----------



## {97702} (10 September 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Here is my flippant answer..............

Let the horse do the talking.  Clothes and bling mean nothing, but a well schooled horse produced to win his class is very satisfying.
		
Click to expand...

I do agree AA - my small horse is an ex-racing pony so the achievement when he manages a good test will be all the sweeter


----------



## 9tails (10 September 2015)

Navy for ladies, also very flattering for the more pasty-faced amongst us.


----------



## georgiegirl (10 September 2015)

After the light heartedness of 'all the gear' fwiw I agree with AA wholeheartedly. However dressage is a teeny tiny bit like showing in that you are trying to create an 'impression' to the judge. Bling and matchy etc will not gain you any more marks however a well fitting jacket, saddle, saddlecloth and immaculate turnout all help to show the horse and rider off to the maximum.


----------



## maccachic (10 September 2015)

No blingy it looks tacky and over the top a nice bridle with a subtle brow band I really like the nice white stitching, I hate seeing the cake like brow bands the showys insist on wearing personally.  

Black or blue jacket and just get good quality second hand gear to start to be honest its better value normally than new anyway.


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 September 2015)

I remember having a look in the trade stands at Hartpury regionals when the horse was there a few years ago.  The gear was unbelievable, bling on spurs and whips, a line of sparkly bits across the cantle of saddles and as for the clothing, it was more like fancy dress.

£500 plus for a grotesque patent leather padded black and white leather with diamonds everywhere.  Insult to the horse.


----------



## NZJenny (10 September 2015)

Black for me, 'cos I'm a Kiwi.


----------



## ihatework (11 September 2015)

Jacket most definitely Navy.

Bridle first and foremost has to suit your horses head, that makes the biggest difference.

Honestly bling makes absolutely no difference to a judges perception. If you are going to bling a little then only do it if subtle and high quality. No cheap nasty bling.

If your horse comes in going in a way that makes the judge really sit up and take notice then they won't give too hoots about how sparkly you are or aren't!


----------



## PaddyMonty (11 September 2015)

I have Pikeur jacket (black cos I'm a bloke). Jods cant remember name, just that they were stupidly expensive but really nice to ride in.
Shirt is sort of a polo shirt that looks like a full dress shirt when jacket is on but has modern wicking material other than neck line.
Whilst is should be all about the horse, first impressions count and looking professional rather than my little pony land cant hurt.
Cant help on the saddle side but have a look at Shires Ardennes bridle. New out and has patent nose and browband but with removable flash attachment  Just bought one for new pony as only £68.
This was last horse at regionals.


----------



## kc100 (11 September 2015)

I'm by no means a 'proper' dressage rider but it is the only discipline I choose to compete in and I have gone to the dark side and bought a purpose bred youngster WB who will be backed next year with the view to competing him up the levels (providing he stays fit and healthy of course). 

I like navy jackets on women, think they look smarter than black which can look a bit harsh on women - I have seen a few grey jackets that can also look nice on women. Tack wise black every time, just looks smarter than brown which I think never ages well (fades over time). I personally do like a little bit of bling, us dressage lot cant have much fun with what we wear compared to the showjumpers so a little bling doesnt hurt anyone! Have to draw the line at blingy cantles though, seen it a few times at the venue I work at and its horrible! Dont like it on boots, plaiting bands (yes you can get bling plaiting bands!) etc - just the browband and maybe on a spur but other than that keep it simple. 

I think the reason why so much choice has come about in dressage clothing/kit is because the rules are quite strict hence riders are looking for a way to express themselves, showjumpers can wear pretty much whatever they want and I do think the dressage lot are secretly a bit jealous! 

Ultimately go for what you like, and what you feel comfortable in - judges like to see a smart horse and rider, beyond that they are not bothered, so go with things that fit well and are comfortable. You are trying to deliver a 'picture' in dressage, a picture of harmony, balance and ease - the clothing & kit does add a little to the overall picture but the most important thing is to work on your riding and improving your horses' balance, suppleness and relaxation in order to deliver a balanced and rhythmical test. 

Getting a good trainer and have lots of lessons is far more important than spending a fortune on kit!


----------



## leflynn (11 September 2015)

Defo a Navy jacket!  I'm a former tweed and (pink) HS1 wearer for dr, now it's a navy pikeur sarissa (I too am short and dumpy lol) and a leather look ayr8 with white piping.  Had to get a new jacket as tweed was huge and my mum treated me to a new hat as she thought it would look better with the tweed I had at the time!  Same Ariat bromonts and beige breeches.  I also don't conform to the black tack thing either and have brown  I have also worn bling with tweed and I ride in a jumping saddle as I prefer to spend a ton of money on decent lessons (plus finding a DR saddle to fit in brown seems impossible)
First DR





red 1 by Laura, on Flickr

Better hat!





IB2A3523-(ZF-4938-36916-1-001) by Laura, on Flickr

Rocking the navy look 





TBE-050415-0745 by Laura, on Flickr


----------



## tallyho! (11 September 2015)

Personally... as long as it looks smart, tidy and you have polished your boots. You will look lovely I'm sure. A smile makes anything look extra special as my teacher used to say. It also helps if your horse doesn't look as if it's put there by heavy leather and ironwork.

I really cannot stand bling or anything too "out there"... so, remember the judges may have opinions so you don't want to sideline yourself before you even enter at A just because your matchy-matchy pink diamante has offended someone. I've known it happen........


----------



## HufflyPuffly (11 September 2015)

Oooo we are master of all the gear and no idea ! My kind of thread !
I would always say navy for ladies, but then I'm a hypocrite as I have black. In my defence Topaz is black, and the jacket fitted well and was a very reasonable price. Will check the make when I get to the yard, but it was under £100 and is stretchy, modern material that is thick enough not to need to be a twig underneath and with a zip behind the buttons so no gaping ever, plus is slightly shorter so makes my legs look longer. I then teamed it with the black CO YR8 hat, as although a bit much for others I love a bit of bling, Im sad it doesnt have a leather harness as I prefer them, but again less than £100.
My only expensive item I bought for me to wear were the breeches as I do think you get what you pay for here (mine are Horseware ones with a floral relief pattern on the seat), Im now debating the Pikuer (I think it is anyway) ones with a grey seat as I get dirty very easily .
Topaz is in black tack but her saddle is unfortunately not in your current budget range , I say current as that was what our budget range was give it 12 months .
Bridle Im back on the bling, its a CK Equine bridle I bought from FB (again less than £100 are you sensing a theme with my purchases), with a Pearly Ponies browband. Though I do want a bridle with a proper detachable flash now as she will be moving up to a double at some point, and now I wish that I had bought one like that as I wouldnt now have to buy another but you live and learn! Skylla will be bought a bridle without the little flash hoop thats for sure. 
Pictures to make it interesting:

From the Petplan champs at Hartpury this year, with old saddle and Topaz refusing to pose .











AF more recently:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153654709244925&l=0969a28dd0

Go with what you like and feel comfy in, life's too short to be too worrid about what others think .

x x


----------



## Newlands (11 September 2015)

I'm very all the gear no idea, I am working on it though but just enjoying getting my boy out to some parties.  After showing my maxi cob for years and having to be very traditional in our turnout I'm now rebelling slightly and have a little bit of bling on my youngster.  I have just bought a Navy Pikeur Sarissa ii which is lovely and so so comfortable it doesn't feel like you are wearing a jacket at all. It's a modern style but quite traditional and no bling. I bought the suede style Gatehouse Chelsea and splashed out on some gorgeous Pikeur breeches.  I figure these items will last for years so it's an investment really!  I still prefer brown rack but have a black, Black Country dressage saddle as it's what fits but when he has finished maturing I will hopefully get him a new brown one. If you are tempted by bling look at Equiture, gorgeous browbands!  Happy shopping!!


----------



## Llee94 (11 September 2015)

I got an entire new outfit for eventing last year as mine old one was about 8 years old and looking a little tired. I got De Niro Caprice boots which are the most comfortable boots ever. I managed to get them half price so was very happy! One down side is that they have now stretched a little too much so I will need to send them back to De Niro at the end of the season to have them sorted. I got a navy Samshield helmet which I LOVE, very understated but very smart and the best thing is no sweaty head! I don't think I will ever wear anything else for riding dressage or showjumping. I also have a navy Pikeur Sarissa which is a modern looking jacket but again, so comfy that I forget I have it on. It does have little 'diamonds' in the centre of the buttons, but to be honest I didn't event realise it had them when I bought it and it wasn't until someone pointed it out that I realised the bling. 
Tack wise, I like to keep everything very plain. Black tack, simple white numnah with no piping and a natural colour half pad under the saddle to help absorb impact. I have been looking at a blingy headband recently though just for pure dressage in the winter, so maybe I have been converted!


----------



## Britestar (11 September 2015)

Havana tack for sure, Navy jacket, Ayr8 for posh shows (otherwise my regular skull cap with a  blue cover), and horror of horrors - a brown saddle cloth!! 
He's coloured and it suits him. For championships he has a subtle bling browband, and for RC champs he has a white saddle cloth with RC name and logo on it.


----------



## MungoMadness (11 September 2015)

I think what colour tack and jacket depends on your horse. The above poster with the black horse looks very smart all in black/white. I used to ride a dappled grey and we looked much better in black, however my current horse (who is also dapple grey, but isn't as "strong", and has a lot of brown in his coat so gives a much softer impression) might look better with navy.


----------



## Street_Skill (11 September 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Here is my flippant answer..............

Let the horse do the talking.  Clothes and bling mean nothing, but a well schooled horse produced to win his class is very satisfying.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree!  I registered with BD earlier this year for the first time ever on a 6 month trial membership.  Didn't bother buying any new kit and I hate bling, it just doesn't do anything for me and quite frankly makes my rather plain horse look utterly ridiculous, as does any saddle cloth colour other than brown....!

At our latest outing I turned up in my beige Mark Todd breeches (bought in the sale and currently have bacon fat down the front of them from a rather unfortunate incident involving a bacon sandwich.  Stain won't come out even with Vanish, any tips appreciated!), 10 year old (but polished) lace front Ariat long boots which have seen their fair share of the hunting field, white self tie hunting stock with antique blingless stock pin and a black jacket.  I have had this jacket for just over 20 years and it was second hand when I got it.  It pretty much stands up on it's own these days and I'm too embarrassed to take it to the dry cleaners but I just can't bear to part with it.  Horse was wearing plain brown leather bridle with wide, flat noseband, plain brown leather breastplate, brown leather dressage saddle (my one extravagance!) and obligatory brown saddle cloth.  I had bothered to plait but I had plaited down the night before so spent a while picking bits of straw out of them!  The class was quite big, and I was surrounded by warmbloods in patent leather and bling in the warm-up, shiny high gloss dressage boots, white breeches and diamante encrusted hats.  I won't bore you with the results, but I left the venue with a massive grin on my face, a huge sense of achievement and some prize money in my back pocket 

Flippant answer aside, I honestly believe it really doesn't matter what you look like.  As long as you and your horse are happy and comfortable, go out there, give it your best shot but above all enjoy it.  That's what we've done and we've had a ball these last 6 months.  Have fun!

P.S. I've finally given in because I can smell my jacket from across the room and bought a new one.  Gone for navy this time, machine washable but still no bling!


----------



## Floxie (11 September 2015)

I also love the gear and have no idea  I once saw a lady competing done out in brown, right down to the velvet cap, and I thought she looked amazing! Hard to describe really but she didn't look like she was going cubbing, she just looked - fabulous!


----------



## Piaffe123 (11 September 2015)

I love bling and if you do too then go for it, the dressage world has no problems with it. So long as the entirety of your outfit doesn't sparkle I really think it's ok. A sparkly browband and a bit of sparkle on a stock pin for example won't hurt.

I'm another vote on navy for ladies! I prefer velvet for dressage too, or the leather look AYR8 are also rather smart.


----------



## D66 (11 September 2015)

kc100 said:



			plaiting bands (yes you can get bling plaiting bands!)
		
Click to expand...

I have no bling at all......except the sparkly plaiting bands
In mitigation I'd like to say I don't actually compete or use them, the pony clubbing 14yr old in me just couldn't resist.


----------



## Kat (11 September 2015)

I compete unaffiliated to novice and wear the following: 
Navy velvet gatehouse hickstead hat
Caldene green tweed jacket
Beige breeches
Ariat Bromonts in black 
Either a navy tie and blue shirt or a patterned stock from MrsBs with a stock shirt depending upon weather 
Beige gloves with brown leather palms
And a hairnet!

My horse is bay and wears a brown dressage saddle and brown girth, brown padded drop bridle and white saddle pad. I prefer a discreet brown numnah and used a brown sheepskin half pad with my old saddle but I can't find one that sits right under my dressage saddle. 

I am tempted by an equiture curved blingy browband though! 

We get comments about how smart we look so I won't change until we get to a level where navy is more correct.


----------



## stencilface (11 September 2015)

I don't dressage really (or do anything much these days!) but I love my navy pikeur Tosca jacket with navy uvex hat, think that it looks pretty smart


----------



## Cortez (11 September 2015)

I havn't competed for years, so found that I had the idea.......but no gear! So, I made myself a very dark green jacket (I make stuff for a living, so not as hard as you might think). And have a tiny amount of bling on browband.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (11 September 2015)

You called?

I have a non typical dressage pony (TBXWelsh) who I started off competing in hacking jacket and tie. I then moved on to navy show jacket and stock. Then I got a sparkly browband and it's been down hill ever since :biggrin3: 

I know have gold sparkle browband with matching earring and stock pin, cream patterned stock with tiny gold sparkle bits,  a sparkle handled whip,  sparkle belt in same colour as browband etc and will soon be ordering a custom made dressage jacket with gold details, sparkle buttons and a matching hat.

I'll get my coat..........


----------



## {97702} (11 September 2015)

Some great ideas and replies, thanks all very much   And some seriously smart pictures too, I'm in awe


----------



## oldie48 (11 September 2015)

I think the important thing is to take your horse into account, mines a tobiano with four white stockings, a white bum and a bit of white on his body. His mane and tail is mainly dark brown but has a stripe of white. He looks like a cow in a white saddle pad, which is a great pity as I have loads, however, he looks great in dark brown or navy. If I was starting from scratch I'd go with the brown theme completely except for ivory breeches and an ivory stock. i wouldn't go for white as no two whites are the same. I don't like bling and I think he'd look awful in it, he's flashy enough. Actually, I have black tack, a lovely pikeur navy jacket and Ayr 8 hat and a lovely cream stock thing with a pearl which you can wear over anything including a woolly vest if its a bit cold. He wears dark brown or navy saddle pad. I always think we look lovely (but i am a bit biased) but I can never pull a decent test out of the bag on the day. such is life!


----------



## palo1 (11 September 2015)

Black tack!!  Eek, when I was young (yes, when the dinosaurs were leaving..) black tack was considered a dreadful faux pas, though fashionable of course. 

Wanting to be fashionable with one horse I spent a fortune on a black Jeffries bridle etc etc etc only to find myself loathing it, even though it looked fine on my black horse.  Brown tack for me ever since: there is nothing (in my view) as smart as nice brown tack, except perhaps on a really white grey or a piebald.  Thankfully I now have a mostly chestnut horse on whom brown tack and tweed looks fine.   I love how glamourous the blingy dressage horses can look but bling is always wrong with tweed so I will have to continue to be a fuddy duddy!!


----------



## {97702} (11 September 2015)

Should have said, my little TB is bay with absolutely no white on him at all!  Sounds like navy jacket is the way ahead....still undecided about the tack colour.....oh and I need to learn how plait properly!!!  Maybe some subtle bling would be nice...


----------



## ElleSkywalker (11 September 2015)

Lévrier;13024024 said:
			
		


			Should have said, my little TB is bay with absolutely no white on him at all!  Sounds like navy jacket is the way ahead....still undecided about the tack colour.....oh and I need to learn how plait properly!!!  Maybe some subtle bling would be nice... 

Click to expand...

Be warned the slope form subtle bling to needing sunglasses is a slippery one......don't be surprised if on the way down you get hit by the matchy matchy branch too.......:eek3:


Welcome to the sparkly side :biggrin3:


----------



## {97702} (11 September 2015)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Be warned the slope form subtle bling to needing sunglasses is a slippery one......don't be surprised if on the way down you get hit by the matchy matchy branch too.......:eek3:


Welcome to the sparkly side :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

NOOOOOOOOO not the matchy matchy thing      

Just wish I had ANY flipping talent at all to match my aspirations


----------



## ElleSkywalker (11 September 2015)

Lévrier;13024029 said:
			
		


			NOOOOOOOOO not the matchy matchy thing      

Just wish I had ANY flipping talent at all to match my aspirations 

Click to expand...

Don't worry I have no talent at all! My poor little horse tries her hardest but really isn't a dressage pone, the sparkles just make me happy :biggrin3: 

Was relatively good re matchy till I discovered (or should I say was shoved towards by comments on here) fur feather meds on FB.........


----------



## Walrus (11 September 2015)

ElleSkywalker said:



			You called?

I have a non typical dressage pony (TBXWelsh) who I started off competing in hacking jacket and tie. I then moved on to navy show jacket and stock. Then I got a sparkly browband and it's been down hill ever since :biggrin3: 

I know have gold sparkle browband with matching earring and stock pin, cream patterned stock with tiny gold sparkle bits,  a sparkle handled whip,  sparkle belt in same colour as browband etc and will soon be ordering a custom made dressage jacket with gold details, sparkle buttons and a matching hat.

I'll get my coat..........

Click to expand...

I fear I'm heading in this direction! I have been doing BD on a native for about a year. We currently sport tweed and beige jods and play the 'we don't really do dressage' card. However, the slippery slope has started, firstly a needed a new saddle and ended up with a second hand dressage saddle which was black (it looks great with my brown stirrup leathers). Then I decided to try a drop noseband and borrowed one off a friend, 6 months later we still have their black noseband on my brown bridle. 

We did regionals in this ensemble a few weeks ago (and have been pictured in horse and hound in this state) but I did find myself staring enviously at all those with fitted navy jackets and (shock horror) patent leather!

I've started researching and now have a list of things I want to buy as finances permit, top of the list is a black bridle with a patent noseband, maybe even with some sparkly bits. My aim is by winter regionals in February we will truly embody 'all the gear, no idea!'.

My advice is buy the saddle first, if my experience is anything to go by you will end up spending approximately double what you want to on a saddle that fits!


----------



## tallyho! (12 September 2015)

Lovely photos of horses by the way all...


----------



## leflynn (12 September 2015)

Lévrier;13024024 said:
			
		


			Should have said, my little TB is bay with absolutely no white on him at all!  Sounds like navy jacket is the way ahead....still undecided about the tack colour.....oh and I need to learn how plait properly!!!  Maybe some subtle bling would be nice... 

Click to expand...

*whispers* brown and equiture will make you a custom subtle bling, see above pics for dinky almost all bay tb


----------



## JoClark (13 September 2015)

I'm not the best dressage rider but I have a navy (ginger horse, brown tack so navy looks better) pikeur romina jacket, can get them second hand for roughly £50 or new £130 ish. I also have pikeur white breeches and ariat bromont boots. The boots are very comfy.
I have an Ideal Suzannah saddle which is a beaut, I'm a lot comfier on my big moving ISH when he flicks his toes. Also fairfax have bought out a new prolite girth which is £80 and I recommend. Xx


----------



## gina2201 (4 October 2015)

For me its black tack, navy jacket and hat, white jods, long black boots, no bling just smart, clean and sharply turned out.


----------



## Mince Pie (5 October 2015)

Is the horse bright or dark bay? For the rider I would always suggest a blue jacket as it makes you look less washed out.

AA - it is always about the horse's way of going, obedience, the partnership between the horse and rider and so on. However, if the rider feels good in their competition gear it will help their confidence which in turn will benefit their riding. Also a smart, professional turnout will always make a good impression. I don't know about others but when I look smart for a clinic I always want to live up to the professional image I'm portraying


----------



## Sags_Deer (5 October 2015)

Navy jacket so more flattering for ladies


----------



## smja (6 October 2015)

Browband sparkles depend on horse's head, for me. Mine has a dainty pony face so he has one with a silver inlay, sis' horse has a big Irish man face so gets no actual sparkles but does look good in very polished leather (it's not patent, but with elbow grease it comes up nice and shiny!).

I love the idea of matchy matchy...but I can never be bothered to put on boots so I know bandages are a lost cause


----------



## sidewaysonacob (9 October 2015)

On the Navy vs. Black jacket question, 100 years ago ladies hunting side saddle apparently wore navy if they were unmarried and black if they were married. So if you feel like signalling to the traditionalists whether you're on the pull or taken, chose the appropriate colour!

Says she who is very single and the proud owner of a black habit...


----------



## HufflyPuffly (9 October 2015)

sidewaysonacob said:



			On the Navy vs. Black jacket question, 100 years ago ladies hunting side saddle apparently wore navy if they were unmarried and black if they were married. So if you feel like signalling to the traditionalists whether you're on the pull or taken, chose the appropriate colour!

Says she who is very single and the proud owner of a black habit...
		
Click to expand...

 also single wearing black  though still prefer navy! 

X x


----------



## rachk89 (9 October 2015)

I will only wear black and white for dressage think it looks more traditional really. Didn't spend in the hundreds for my white jodhpurs though like others paid about £20? Kind of didn't want to pay loads for something that currently will only be worn once a month do little point spending loads. 

One thing I hate though is that my horses saddle is brown. It's a dark brown but still brown. But until he is at novice/elementary level he is not getting a dressage saddle and this one doesn't hurt him so as long as he is happy I am too. He doesn't look bad in it though he is grey he can pull off any colour.


----------



## Tnavas (10 October 2015)

georgiegirl said:



			navy every time for ladies I think!
		
Click to expand...

So agree - Black is so harsh!

I am also a brown tack fan - I loathe bling with a passion (my age I think) but I do like the shaped browbands. 

I actually don't like the big square saddle blankets that everyone uses, their only use to me I see is to stick your registration number too. They cut the horse up chronically - far rather a neat shaped one or none at all. But then we all have to follow the boss sheep that decided on the white square.


----------

